# Solved: Label Not Found



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

Win ME ver. 4.90.3000 Pent. II (0.25um) 360 Mhz
Chipset Intel 440BX/ZX Rev 2 
BIOS ID: 09/09/1998-i-440BX-W83977-2A69KTG9C-00
BIOS Type: Award Modular BIOS V4.51PG
OEM SIGNON: TRM-P6B40-A4X-V1.05
Super I/O: Winbond 977TF Rev 0 Found Port 3 Foh

After upgrading to ME I found out I needed to upgrade the BIOS. I found an update but I needed to boot from DOS to update. Me does not give you that options so I searched the net (www.geocities.com/dos8me/) and found a program that would allow me dual option at boot up. I down loaded the program and installed it. It partially worked. On the first boot up I did get the option 1. Win 2. DOS, I chose Win and got the following message (The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\DISPLAY.SYS There is an error in your CONFIG.SYS file line 14) and then C:\> I rebooted, chose Win again and this time it went through. I tried it again the next day and again it went into Win on the second boot.
Now for DOS it did not work. It gave me the following message (The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\CDROM\CDROM.SYS There is an error in your CONFIG.SYS file on line22) and then C:\>
Since it did not work I decided to uninstall but I did not find it in the install/uninstall list so I deleted it and now it will not go into Win. At bootup it does the memory test, detects DMI pool data then it states "Starting WinME" and then it states "LABEL NOT FOUND"and then a string of figures [1;37;44mC:\[1;137;41m.[0m There is an arrow pointing left infront of every "[" but I do not have an arrow on my keyboard. No matter what I try the bottom line is LABEL NOT FOUND. If I press and hold Ctrl at bootup I get a choice of normal boot but when I select it it gives me the same string of figures listed above. If you go to the website listed above it tells you what the program changed in Win, which is Chinese to me. Reinstalling Win is not an option as in my ignorance I didn't save the old program. I hope someone can help and please be explicit as I am only a beginner but I can follow instructions even dough I don't know what I am doing. THANKS A MILLION !!!! PS I tried to boot from hard drive and from floppy but neither worked.


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

Need to undo what program from www.geocities.com/dos8me/ changed.
Unable to open Win ME. I cannot restore. I can not open anything. Was able to do scandisk OK. Please read orig post LABEL NOT FOUND 06 Sep.
THANKS


----------



## Learner1 (Mar 18, 2004)

Well,one time that happened to me but not in the same fashion(Geocities).I tried and tried to get system to read and it would'nt.I even switched around the jumper settings on hard drive to no avail.Sometimes (Depending on the PC,OS, and maybe just a little bit of a few other things) one can,(1) Unplug PC from wall power outlet (2) Remove battery from motherboard (3) Unplug power supply connector from hard drive. Now wait a couple of minutes and go back in the reverse order,CONNECT POWER SUPPLY TO HD,......INSERT BATTERY IN MOTHERBOARD SLOT......PLUG INTO WALL. Well some times this works but I'm not saying it wil in this case.I did this one time and it didn't affect anything at all.So I made a few more adjustments,restarted PC and nothing.So I turned it off.I came in from work the next evening and turned on PC to monkey with it for a little while and lo and behold,WINDOWS logo appeared on screen. well,I believe it will take a little more than I know about PC's to resolve your problem but look at it this way,...If you have to fdisk,you'll have a little more room on HD and mine even seemed to run a little more cleaner.


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

I tried what you suggested but it did not work. Thanks anyway. I'll try anything!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Can you get into safe mode and the get rid of that in msconfig


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Start the computer with a startup diskette and bring the computer to a command prompt. At the prompt type the following pressing Enter after each line:

C:
cd\
ren autoexec.bat autoexec.old
ren config.sys config.old

Restart the computer and let us know the outcome.


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

I am unable to get to safe mode. I can get A:\> and C:\> It can not find System File Manager. Want's me to install IFSHLP.SYS I am working through my second computer as the bad one does nothing at the moment. I tried to download IFSHLP.SYS from the net but could not find it. I got some inst how to do it using A:\> but have not found the download. Did you read the orig thread dated 06 SEP. NO LABEL FOUND Sorry about the double post, but this was my first time. THANKS


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

I followed your inst. After ren autoexec.bat autoexec.old and ren config.sys config.old I got the same message "duplicate file name or file in use" and got the C:\> again. Thanks again !


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Being an upgrade it will be difficult to indentify those entries. Edit the System.ini file to restore your computer to an early functions state:

Bring the computer to a command prompt. At the command prompt type the following:

Edit C:\Windows\System.ini

Press Enter.

If that command fails type the following:

C:\Windows\Command\Edit C:\Windows\System.ini

When the System.ini file opens, scroll down to the line that starts with Shell=.

Modify that line to read as follows:

Shell=Progman.exe

Press Alt+F, then X. Save these changes. Restart the computer.

The computer will boot to the Progman.exe (Program Manager). Select File from the menu, then Run. Tyre Msconfig in the box and click OK. Use the System Restore option to restore the computer to a functional state.

Best wishes!


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

JSntgRvr, I have done the switch to Program.exe before but the Program Manager does not come up. I believe the response was "can not find helper driver make sure IFSHLP.SYS is installed. I have been unable to download IFSHLP.SYS from the net although I have the entries to install it once I get it. Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

Per chance, if you tap the F 8 key while restarting, do you get a menu? If so, will safe mode load?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I see we have a duplicate going 

I'm going to merge both threads, please keep replying to the same thread, otherwise we just have to ask the same questions


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Do you have the ME installation CD? Whats brand and model of your computer?

If you are able to boot the computer to a command prompt, at the prompt type the following pressing enter after each line:

C:
dir *.cab /s

Note the folder where these files will appear, For example, C:\Windows\Options\Install and post the path of this folder as it appear on screen, for example, C:\Windows\Options\Install.


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

JSntgRvr, I have an ME upgrade CD. Computer brand KCS Comp. Mother Board
TekramTechnology P6B40-A4X-i440BX Rev 1.0 More info on post #1. I tried the above entry but it goes so fast I can only report what's at the end:
Directory of C:\WININST0.400
Mini Cab 686,680 06-08-00 5:00p
1 File(s) 686,680 bytes
Total File Listed
137 File(s) 172,880,652 bytes
0 dir(s) 6,440.98 MB free
Sorry I didn't get what you expected. I tried the entry removing the spaces and got "BAD COMMAND"
I have seen the entry you mentioned above but can recall where, when, or how I got it. Do I have an option to remove and reinstall the update. As stated in POst #1 I didnot save the old programs Win95 and Win 98SE. I think I can get my hands on a WIN2000 program CD. There is nothing in the computer I am trying to save I just got started with it so I can start from scratch if possible. Thanks


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

Aca Candy, Have tried the F8 does not work. If you have the time please go to Post #1 and go to the geocities website listed and it tells you what the program changed in config. Thanks for merging boths threads


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Ubing the same procedure, let me know the location of the Win_19.cab cabinet file:

C:
dir Win_19.cab /s


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

JSntgRvr, I did C:and then dir Win_19.cab /s and the results are as follow:
Volume in drive C has no label
volume Serial Number is 2629-1802
Directory of C:\
File not found
26,440.98 MB free
C:\>
I listed the info as it appeared on the screen. THANKS!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

fjc said:


> JSntgRvr, I have done the switch to Program.exe before but the Program Manager does not come up. I believe the response was "can not find helper driver make sure IFSHLP.SYS is installed. I have been unable to download IFSHLP.SYS from the net although I have the entries to install it once I get it. Thanks!


All are trying to do is to extract a copy of the IFSHLP.SYS file from your installation files. In one of your post a bunch of .cab files were found, but you did not have a chance to read their location.

Which Operaing system are you using to connect to the internet?

At C:\ prompt type the following:

Dir IFSHLP.SYS /s

Press Enter. Make sure you are at the C:\Prompt when typing this command and post its location. If your installation files are in your computer, chances are that there is a backup of this file somewhere.


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

JSntgRvr, I use dialup to connect to internet. I did Dir IFSHLP.SYS /s and got the following:
Volume in dribe C has no label
Volune Serial Number is 2629-1802
Directory of C:\WINDOWS
IFSHELP SYS 3,708 06-08-00 5:00p
1 file(s) 3,708 bytes
0 dir(s) 26,440.98 MB free

I did dir *.cab /s again several times to see if I could catch someting. I saw the following:
WINDOWS/COMMAND/EBD
WINDOWS/CATROOT
WINDOWS/SYSTEM
WINDOWS/TEMP/PFT plus something else ???
The rest was to fast. IF YOU WANT TO POST AGAIN I'M OFF TODAY, THANKS


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> Being an upgrade it will be difficult to indentify those entries. Edit the System.ini file to restore your computer to an early functions state:
> 
> Bring the computer to a command prompt. At the command prompt type the following:
> 
> ...


The file is in the right place. Just wonder why is not recognized when trying to edit the Sistem.ini file. Lets try to establish a path. At the prompt type the following pressing Enter after each line:

Path=C:\;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\Command;C:\Windows\System
Edit C:\Windows\System.ini

Note that there is a semicolon after each directory to be called, C:\[Semicolon]C:\Windows[Semicolon], and so forth. If it works, follow the instructions above to edit the Sustem.ini file.


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

JSntgRvr, I have no problem changing to Shell=Progman.exe I have done it several times. When I restart I get the same thing as with Shell=Explorer.exe 
The Program Manager does not come up. The Last page I get after restart gives me four options Help, Start Comp with CD ROM, Start Comp without CD ROM, Minimal Boot
plus Command promt and manual setup option at the bottom. I have been making all the entries under Shell=Explorer.exe Do I change back to Explorer.exe or do I leave it under Progman.exe Thanks


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It seems that your computer is being called to start at the startup menu.

Bring the computer to a command prompt. At the prompt type the following:

Attrib -R -A -S -H C:\MSDOS.sys

Press Enter. Insert a floppy disk in A:\ drive. Type the following and press Enter after each line:

A:
cd\
copy C:\MSDOS.sys

The file MSDOS.sys will be copied into the floppy disk.

Using your working computer insert this floppy disk in the floppy disk drive and thru Windows Explorer navigate to the A:\ drive. While holding down the Shift key, right click on the MSDOS.sys file in the Floppy drive and select Open With. Select Notepad from the list of programs. *Do not check the box labeled "Always use this program to open ...."*. Cick Ok. The file will open for editing.

Copy and paste the contents of this file in a reply here.


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

JSntgRvr, Did the first entry Attrib -R -A -S -H C:\MSDOS.sys and got BAD COMMAND
I did different variations but neither worked. I jumped to the second enrty after inserting floppy and got File not Found -C C:\MSDOS.SYS
I am willing to go as long as you want to continue but I dont't want to abuse of your time. Since I have nothing to loose I would consider clearing both of my drives
(C 30GB) (D 7GB). Do I need a program to do so? If so, and it's the advisable thing to do, where can I download it? What is the proceedure? THANKS

P.S. I tried to reinstall ME and it went up to 66% installation and stopped
It would not let me continue and gave the following message:
SUWIN Caused a General Protection Fault in module VERX.DLL at 0002:24AE
Also reading the info from www.geocities.com/dos8me/ if it didn't do a backup upon installation IFSHLP.SYS does not exist anymore in the CONFIG.SYS it warns that that would happen but you probably already read that's on that site. THANKS AGAIN !


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Seems that there are some system programs missing. Do you have any of the Following?

Full Installation CD (Any Operating System)
Quick Restore CD
A Windows 98 Startup Disk

Are the C: drive and D: drive separated hard drives? Meaning, do you have two hard drives?


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

JSntgRvr, Sorry I hadn't gotten back earlier but I was getting the stuff together.
Yes, I have two separate drives C 30GB and D 7GB. I can remove Drive D if you think it's causing a problem. It only has some old DOS games. One thing I had not mentioned before on initial startup 50% of the time it froze but always loaded up on the second and any other reboot there after. I has always done that. Is the hard drive going out?
I have the following:
Win 98 CD that came with a new Dell comp purchased about 5 years ago and has the following also included were Win 98 CD Second Edition Updates and
Win 98 CD Year 2000 Update
Win ME upgrade (store bought) 

Is there a way to check if the WIN98 CD is a full installation CD?
I would like to erase my C and D drives and start with a clean drive.
I would need the steps, proceedures and commands at each step if any.
For example:
Command or program to erase drives
Do I need to do something to the drives after erasing and before installing Win98
I need to upgrade the BIOS using AwdFlash.exe after installing Win98 and before upgrading to WinME as it has to be done in DOS mode.
Do I update Win98 before upgrading to WinME?
Do I go Win98 plus update then Win98SE upgrade and update and them WinME upgrade? Wow that's a lot of up's
At what point do I install AntiVirus protection?
I'm sure I missed some questions but I'm sure you get the idea.
Computer and BOIS info if needed is on Post #1
I feel we are about to get it done! THANKS !


Edited by AcaCandy, Serial number removed. Not a good idea to post them.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I removed your serial number for Windows.......


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

AcaCandy, THANKS!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The cd that came with the Dell computer should be a full install.

Is that cd for this system?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I am going to assume that the installation CD for Windows 98 is a full version.

You should first install the original Operating System (Windows 98), then the upgrades in order, Windows 98 upgrades first, then the ME upgrade. To erase the hard drives all you need to do is to format both drives. For this you will need a Windows 98 startup diskette. If you do not have one you can download the files needed for the diskette from www.bootdisk.com. Have a new formated diskette for this process.

Once you have the disk, boot your computer with the startup diskette. At the menu select Command prompt with CD support. Setup will assign a letter to the CD_ROM. Take note of that. At the A:\ prompt type the following and press Enter:

Format C: /u

Once the C: drive is formated, press Enter for volume name and quit the format utility. No need to reboot. At the A:\prompt type the following and press Enter:

Format D: /u

Once the D: drive is formated, you can specify a name for this drive such as, Storage_Area, then press Enter and quit the format utility. No need to reboot.

Insert the Windows 98 Installation CD. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

X:SETUP

Where X is the letter assigned by setup to your CD_ROM. The installation of Windows 98 will begin. For the upgrades follow the instructions on the disk or software documentation. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

*If you havn't formated your drives yet read this first.* 
There's no reason to format both drives, decide wich drive has the least amount of data you can live without. I'll assume the 30gig is the one you had most of your good stuff on. If this is the case don't format it. Format the 
7gig drive and re-install 98 on that drive. You can then set it up as master and the 30gig as slave so you can back-up or copy the files you want to
keep. Then you can format the 30gig and re-install 98+upgrades+ME.
This way you wont lose ALL your files.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I also don't believe you have to put 98 on first either. The ME cd should be bootable and should start to install. Once the installation begins, you will be prompted to prove prior ownership, at which time you will put the 98 cd in the drive and allow Windows ME to find the necessary files it wants to validate your prior version of Windows, and the installation should go from there.


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry for the mis-information, I wasn't aware you could do that with ME.


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

JSntgRvr, Win98 boot disk does not work. I downloaded from bootdisk.com Win98 OEM, Win98 Atl1, Alt2, Alt3, plus anotherone from a different website. I tried them all and none work. I get the same results: REMOVE DISKS OR OTHER MEDIA, PRESS ANY KEY TO RESTART. When I press any key I get [1;37;44mC:\[1;37;41m>[0m there is a arrow facing left before every "[" in the above string. The ME boot disk does work but I do not know if I can use it to proceed. Let me know. THANKS


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

batharoy, Thanks for getting involved but as you can see we are still fighting it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You cannot save the download to a floppy disk, you must first expand it to the floppy disk by clicking on the .exe file. You need to have more than one file on the boot floppy when you are done.

Do you mean the ME cd? Or a ME bootdisk? If the ME bootdisk works, that is fine, but try booting with the ME cd, if you haven't already.


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

AcaCandy, I know I can get ME update going and I have tried to reinstall it and it installes to 66% at which time I get "error has occurred in your application" It won't let me continue "SUWIN caused a General Protection Fault in module VERX.DLL at 0002:24AE. I am going to try what you suggested. There is nothing in that computer I need to save. Thanks


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

AcaCandy, I can boot with the ME boot disk, I have not tried booting from the ME Upgrade CD. I will try the CD option first


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just as an FYI, regarding that error message, here is a link where removing all Windows Media Player files seemed to fix the overinstall.

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/WinME/Q_20703756.html


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

AcaCandy, Booting with CD support did not work. I changed the BIOS setting to show CDROM as firstboot choice but didnt work either. I know I can get the ME Upgrade CD going by going in through HELP. That I discovered by chance. I have to go to work in 3 hrs so I'll try all this tomorrow but I'll keep checking back for more guideance. THANKS


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like your cdrom may need real mode drivers. Did you get any driver disks for the cdrom?


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

AcaCandy, All I know is the CDROM works. As I said I can get it going through HELP.
Sorry I'm just a beginner. Don't know what you are asking or how to check or where to get to install.

In regards to Win98 boot disks I first downloaded and saved the info and then I copied to a floppy. Four are 846KB and one in 972KB so I belive there is more than one file in them expect for the OEM it was very short 60.5KB.
Did I do it wrong. What's the correct way? Beginner?????


----------



## fjc (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry, I have been out of town. Nothing worked. I formated the drive and have now installed WinXP PRO and it's working fine. Please check my new post BIOS UPGRADE as I still need help and don't want to blow it now. Thanks for all your help.


New post under WIN XP SECTION


----------

